# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > Civil Law >  La responsabilité civile

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 












*Principes** généraux*


Il y a responsabilité
civile lorsqu’un dommage a été causé par une personne privée.


Le juge civil peut
également être saisi soit par la victime, soit par des associations de
protection de l’environnement. La responsabilité civile n’exclut pas des
sanctions pénales.


Pour engager la
responsabilité civile, il faut prouver le lien de causalité entre le fait à
l’origine du dommage, et le préjudice subi par la victime.


La responsabilité civile
peut être engagée sur plusieurs fondements :


une
personne peut être responsable en raison de la faute qu’elle a commise
(article 1382 du Code civil) ;indépendamment
de sa propre faute, elle peut être responsable en tant que gardien d’une
chose (installation classée, déchet...) impliquée dans la réalisation du
dommage (article 1384 du Code civil).


*Le cas des installations classées*


Même en l’absence de
toute faute, les troubles causés par une installation au voisinage peuvent être
considérés comme anormaux. Les personnes lésées par le fonctionnement de cette
installation peuvent saisir le juge civil, même si l’exploitant respecte son
arrêté d’autorisation. L’article L. 514-19 du Code de l’environnement précise
en effet que les autorisations d’exploiter sont délivrées sous réserve des
droits des tiers.


Toutefois, la loi a
prévu en matière civile un droit d’antériorité au profit de l’industriel. En
effet, l’article L. 112-16 du Code de la construction et de l’habitation
dispose que les tiers qui se sont installés dans le voisinage d’une activité
nuisante ne peuvent obtenir réparation de leur préjudice si cette activité
s’exerce en conformité avec les règlements et normes en vigueur et si elle n’a
pas été modifiée depuis l’arrivée du voisin.


Le juge civil peut
accorder au plaignant des dommages et intérêts, ou prendre des mesures pour
mettre fin aux nuisances. Toutefois Le juge civil ne peut pas ordonner la
fermeture d’une installation pour faire cesser le dommage.


*Responsabilité civile et assurance*


Un exploitant peut
s’assurer contre les dommages que pourrait provoquer son installation, mais
seulement si ces dommages sont soudains et imprévus.


En cas de conflit entre
l’exploitant et la société d’assurance, si le juge estime qu’il y a faute
intentionnelle de l’assuré, l’assureur n’est pas tenu d’indemniser.


Certaines sociétés
d’assurances proposent aux exploitants des contrats qui couvrent les
conséquences d’évènements imprévus mais pas nécessairement accidentels.
[/align]

----------

